# Updated pics of Sriracha



## Sriracha (Nov 2, 2020)

Rescued this little man 5 weeks ago, ridiculously poor conditions. He's she'd, starting to eat slowly, basking, calming down and trusting me more and more each day. Looking forward to him starting to pound food and putting some size on.


----------



## Sriracha (Nov 2, 2020)

*shed*


----------



## Debita (Nov 13, 2020)

That's awesome! You're doing a good job. Don't forget - it's brumation season, so he might be slowing down anyway with his eating desires.


----------



## Kijkijpi (Nov 18, 2020)

You're doing awesome! Thank you so much for saving that lil mans life.


----------



## Sriracha (Nov 18, 2020)

Aww, thx!


----------



## ThomasSudz (May 16, 2021)

Anyway you would like to sell him? I’m in California


----------



## YaknBass (May 18, 2021)

Wow beautiful color! Great job rescuing much respect


----------

